# First bike: Mtn or hybrid???



## cjcottem (Jun 1, 2011)

Hello...

I have been searching through these forums and various websites, LBS, etc. looking to upgrade my "dept. store bike". I would appreciate any advice/help

I am 6"6 ~275.
I am looking to ride for fun/exercise and perhaps commute 12ish miles to work. I ride mostly on the road. Part of my concern is my size and weight. I know I am going to probably need an xl frame and in my price range ($300-400) have kinda narrowed it down between the Giant Escape 2 http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-us/bikes/model/escape.2.2011/6963/43122/
and the Giant Revel 2 http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-us/bikes/model/revel.2.silver.black/7509/44529/

mtn vs. hybrid

mtn bike more durable, sturdy?
what about likelihood of flats with the thinner hybrid tire?
maintenance?

any thoughts or advice? Thanks!


----------



## ryan.douglas2 (May 29, 2011)

I actually would recommend a hybrid. I commute with my bike. Actually, I go EVERYWHERE on my bike...saves on gas lol. If you are going to use it as a commuter, I would definitely go with a hybrid, especially if you ride primarily on the road. I began with a str8 mtn bike and switched to a hybrid. It's not that the tire is thinner, but that it is narrower so that gives you less surface resistance, thus, a better ride. I can guarantee you if you do begin to ride more, such as commuting, your weight will not be an issue for long. I started seriously riding in January and since then I have lost almost 50lbs. The hybrid tires allow you to concentrate on your actual ride(on the road/sidewalk that is) as opposed to powering yourself and the bike over the road with tires primarily meant for off-road purposes, plus since it is a hybrid it does allow you to off road when needed. Mtn biking is def great exercise, but like I said, if you are going to commute and ride primarily on the road, I would go with the hybrid.


----------



## the sarge (Jan 10, 2011)

I would also recommend a hybrid. I have commuted on all types and a hybrid is a damn good start if your not really to go all In yet. The mtn bike will seem comfy at 1st but for commuting a hybrid will out perform it hands down


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

> mtn vs. hybrid
> 
> 1. mtn bike more durable, sturdy?
> 2. what about likelihood of flats with the thinner hybrid tire?
> 3. maintenance?


1. no. 
2. on road, no significant difference.
3. no difference.

If you never ride on very rough surfaces, the hybrid makes more sense. The only advantage of the MTB is on the rough stuff.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Another vote for the hybrid. The one you linked to would suite your intended purposes well. The Revel is a mtn bike with the requisite knobby tires and suspension fork - the latter being an energy robber (IMO) and more mechanically complex than a rigid fork.

Given your criteria, no contest. Go with the Hybrid.


----------



## cjcottem (Jun 1, 2011)

ok...sounds good.
Thanks for the advice. I have been searching around for a few weeks and am looking forward to actually buying a new bike...
I do stick mostly to the road and go on 5-10 mile rides for exercise now, with the exception of a few short stretches of "hard dirt" which i guess i could go around.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*"hard dirt"*



cjcottem said:


> ok...sounds good.
> Thanks for the advice. I have been searching around for a few weeks and am looking forward to actually buying a new bike...
> I do stick mostly to the road and go on 5-10 mile rides for exercise now, with the exception of a few short stretches of "hard dirt" which i guess i could go around.


You don't need to go around those. The hybrid will handle it just fine. Lots of us ride occasional stretches of dirt road on road bikes with skinny tires (those guys in the Giro d'Italia were doing it up a steep mountain last week). It's good for improving the handling skills, and it's fun.


----------



## black_box (Jun 7, 2008)

for a big guy and commuting purposes (all-weather?), disc brakes might be something to look into. Some hybrids come with those but it will increase the price a bit.


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Jun 4, 2011)

I'd also go with a hybrid. Happy riding!


----------



## jsk0307 (Apr 25, 2011)

JCavilia said:


> You don't need to go around those. The hybrid will handle it just fine. Lots of us ride occasional stretches of dirt road on road bikes with skinny tires (those guys in the Giro d'Italia were doing it up a steep mountain last week). It's good for improving the handling skills, and it's fun.


I agree. The hybrid will be just fine even if you decided to start riding XC trails.


----------



## davelikestoplay (May 27, 2010)

I second slimdandy. I have a jamis coda as my commuter. I did my homework and it was good value for the dough.


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Jun 4, 2011)

SlimDandy said:


> Also, plan on getting a wide and plush saddle with you final purchase. I personally found it to be a very wise decision. :wink5:


Saddle choice is about as individual a preference as is known to mankind. That said, most people will like the idea of wide and plush, but for most folks that is only good for slow flat rides for short distances (that is, riding with kids or old folks for a few blocks on flat land).

Like the original poster, I'm a big guy and started with a hybrid bike (Giant Cypress). At first I liked the fairly plush big seat, but as my riding got stronger and my rides longer and over more hilly terrain, I quickly started feeling that the big seat was in the way. (These were not super long rides -- maybe an hour over rolling terrain).

As I said, it's a matter of personal preference, but I wouldn't suggest getting the biggest, most padded tractor seat at the bike store right away. Try it for a while with what comes on the bike, and once get used to riding (an realizing that the bike should not feel like a recliner) then decide what type of saddle to get next. Happy riding!

Best,
Rob


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

cjcottem said:


> a few short stretches of "hard dirt" which i guess i could go around.


Heck we ride dedicated road bikes on hard dirt with NO issues. A hybrid - don't even think of bypassing any dirt, unless there's rocks & roots that pound the hell outta ya.


----------



## Thomas SH (Jul 4, 2011)

I'd surely go for the hybrid. Even though some people find them a little imasculin, hybrids really du give you a workout. Ebikes can't do it all for you, but they sure do help when riding uphill or on longer trips. Just remember to plug in the battery a few hours before the trip.


----------

